# Flounder on the move - light winds and cool nights



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The wind forecast for the next 7 days looks amazing, light winds and fair weather is going to make for some great flounder gigging and trout fishing. Hopefully this lull in our spring winds will set up some summer trout and flounder patterns. Tonight I saw the first signs of the typical summer flounder pattern. With stable tide levels and lighter winds, the flounder seem to move around much more during the summer, and can be easy to track if you time things right. Tonight, we saw a shoreline that was devoid of life early, erupt with activity about an hour after dark. Flounder were moving everywhere, chasing bait and making beds. They had just come up shallow for the night, as evidenced by the 100's of old and fresh beds, they had been doing this here for the last couple nights.

*Due to a last minute cancellation, I still have this Friday night open (5/2).*

*4/30/2014*
I had the Kevin P. group of 2 on the boat tonight. Wind was NE at about 10 mph, and the tide was normal level. We looked around at several spots on the way out, finding dirty water in the first 2 areas. We finally settled on a protected shore where I usually don't gig many flounder this time of year. After the first 30 minutes, we only gigged one flounder, but we were seeing lots of beds from the previous night. I had a hunch that the fish hadn't moved in shallow yet, but would very soon. As we worked further down the bank, we gigged a couple flounder that were on the move towards the shallower coves. After that, we started to find a bunch of fish that had just moved up shallow and bedded down. We gigged our 10 fish limit by 10pm, and continued down the shoreline, just to see if more fish were moving in. In the next 10 minutes, we saw 6 more nice flounder that had just arrived near the bank. The amount of fish we are seeing right now is incredible, and timing is everything...

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Perfect gigging weather*

*5/1/2014*
I had the Bryan D. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were as good as it ever gets, dead calm wind and slow outgoing tide. Just like the night before, we found the fish were moving up shallow about 30-45 minutes after dark. We gigged our 20 fish limit in 3 hours, passing on a bunch of borderline keeper fish. One person missing from the picture below, his little girl was tired and was sleeping in the truck.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*SW wind made the water dirty tonight*

*5/2/2014*
I had the Jeff S. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Wind was SW at 10-15mph with a slow outgoing tide. The wind had blown west all day before switching to the South-SW in the evening. This led to very dirty water along the shorelines, making the flounder hard to spot. To find the fish, we had to "crawl" along as slow as the boat would go over mud and grass bottom right near the bank. We gigged our 20 fish limit in four hours, with 10 of those fish in the 18-20" range.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Back to windy gigging conditions*

*5/3/2014*
I had the Chris C. group of 5 on the boat tonight. Conditions were bad, with 15-20 mph SW wind and a hard falling tide. We fought the wind and dirty water all night, finding the fish scattered with no real pattern to follow. We worked hard at it for six hours, and ended up with 19 flounder and 1 sheepshead.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Working hard for them in the wind*

*5/4/14*
I had the Paul W. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were poor, with 20-25mph South winds and lots of dirty water. We covered a ton of water tonight, and finally found a good concentration of fish in an area that was an hour boat ride away from the dock. It took us 6 hours to gig our 20 fish limit plus 1 sheepshead. We even got to see a few gators along the way...

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Big fish showing up*

*5/5/14*
I had the Augie B. group of 2 on the boat tonight, all the way from Colorado. Conditions were poor again with 20mph South wind, very low water levels, and hard incoming tide. The hard incoming tide had pushed dirty water from the middle of the bay up near the protected shorelines. We never saw the bottom on the first 2 stops of the night. After that, we dug in on some marginal water in the back lakes, gigging our fish over soft mud and grass. We gigged our 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead in 3 hours. Nine of our ten flounder tonight were in the 18-21" range. Nice to see more big fish showing up...

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------

